# Caught my first clinton river steel!



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

it was a 18" male not the biggest but really fun for a first, put up a great fight on a spinning rod. got it on a chartruse hot n tot right next to a logjam. keeping tension i could let the crank work right under the wood.

no pics was alone.
motivation to hit it again...


----------



## gmmerlin (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent job! I'll be going out sometime Thursday to try my luck again...haven't had a bite yet :sad:


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Congrats on the first. The first one is always the hardest at the clinton. I was out yesterday from sun up till noon and me and my brother left with the skunk. The day before he went 1 for six, go figure shoulda been there yesterday kinda thing.


----------



## SPORTSFAN1214 (Jan 21, 2008)

congrats on your steelie!!


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

good job!!!


----------

